# House of Feanor, House of Fingolfin, or House of Finarfin?



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 27, 2022)

Which of the 3 Houses would you be in, if you were given a chance? You can only choose one!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Apr 27, 2022)

It depends what time period this happens.

If it's during the kinslaying and leaving Valinor, I would want to be in the House of Finarfin. Obviously, I - having read stuff - know that it's better to stay in Valinor, and if I were in the House of Finarfin I would have the least pressure on me to leave. If I was a Feanorian, I would have a bad temper, a maniacal father, a lot of dedicated-to-the-wrong-thing brothers, and they would all pressure me into leaving with them. I also don't want to lose my parents, so no Fingolfin (though he is my favorite of the three brothers).

Finarfin stays in Valinor.

Besides, blonde hair looks nice.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 27, 2022)

I love the Feanorians (Maedhros is my favourite), I love Fingon, and I love Finarfin and Finrod too. 

Hmm...hard choice for me.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Apr 28, 2022)

I'd prefer the House of Finarfin if I remember all these Fin-something Houses correctly.  


Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> It depends what time period this happens.
> 
> If it's during the kinslaying and leaving Valinor, I would want to be in the House of Finarfin. Obviously, I - having read stuff - know that it's better to stay in Valinor, and if I were in the House of Finarfin I would have the least pressure on me to leave. If I was a Feanorian, I would have a bad temper, a maniacal father, a lot of dedicated-to-the-wrong-thing brothers, and they would all pressure me into leaving with them. I also don't want to lose my parents, so no Fingolfin (though he is my favorite of the three brothers).
> 
> ...


It looks like we would be in the same House.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 28, 2022)

*Cries in House of Feanor* Dang it, will I ever be able to return to Valinor now?


----------



## Melkor (Apr 29, 2022)

House of Fingolfin. Fingolfin would be great father and good leader to follow. And Fingon, Turgon and Aredhel would be nice siblings. And I already look like one of Fingolfin's sons, so I probably fit there . Finarfinians are nice, but too calm for me. And Fëanorians are walking disaster.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 29, 2022)

Melkor said:


> House of Fingolfin. Fingolfin would be great father and good leader to follow. And Fingon, Turgon and Aredhel would be nice siblings. And I already look like one of Fingolfin's sons, so I probably fit there . Finarfinians are nice, but too calm for me. And Fëanorians are walking disaster.


Féanorians are a walking disaster for you precisely, but please make me an exception!


----------



## Melkor (Apr 29, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Féanorians are a walking disaster for you precisely, but please make me an exception!


Don't worry. You already received invitation to Angband .


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 29, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Don't worry. You already received invitation to Angband .


Does that mean I'm now _on your side_, against the Valar? 

Tell me, Melkor, tell me. I'd like to receive a firm confirmation!


----------



## Melkor (Apr 29, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Does that mean I'm now _on your side_, against the Valar?
> 
> Tell me, Melkor, tell me. I'd like to receive a firm confirmation!


I grown from these teenage moods. I am grown-up Vala today (hopefully) .


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 29, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I grown from these teenage moods. I am grown-up Vala today (hopefully) .


Ah, a Vala in Angband? Intriguing! Would you reclaim your position as one of the Aratar then?


----------



## Melkor (Apr 30, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Ah, a Vala in Angband? Intriguing! Would you reclaim your position as one of the Aratar then?


No, I still like to do things on my own .


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 30, 2022)

Ah, so as the 15th Vala but not a fallen one? I'd join you then. And what of Annatar? Would he be a Maia (but not a fallen one either)? 

Also, just wondering, would the House of Feanor (Noldor) or the House of Eol (Teleri) suit me better?


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

I would pick house of Fëanor. Maedhros is actually really nice guy. I spent some time with him, showing him beauties of Beleriand from peaks of Thangorodrim .


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I would pick house of Fëanor. Maedhros is actually really nice guy. I spent some time with him, showing him beauties of Beleriand from peaks of Thangorodrim .


Indeed, for 30 years! I visited him sometime to see the same view, it was fascinating! But did you see me there too? Probably not.  I tried to save him by breaking the band of steel wrought by you,,but I lost my grip on the edge of the cliff and met my own end very shortly after, for the 2nd time. 

_Let's just say...the first time I fell was when I was accidentally slain by Maedhros's sword at the First Kinslaying, although I wouldn't be very surprised considering I would be 62.5% Teleri, 25% Vanyar and 12.5% Noldor. In my last moments, I truly wondered which side I was meant to be on...  _

(I guess, does that change your opinion on Maedhros? )


----------



## Elassar (Jun 16, 2022)

The house of feanor Purley because of meahdros


----------



## Copia (Jul 19, 2022)

House of Fingolfin for me. Allways been my favorite, they are so noble and badass.


----------

